
Ask HN: Would you mind sharing high fidelity ideas that keep you up at night? - saadalem
People should publish high fidelity ideas that keep them up at night, best ideas aren&#x27;t everywhere.
======
ohiovr
I worry a us financial system collapse could make for an event far worse than
the pandemic at least for us in the USA.

------
johanam
Will solar geonengineering become essential to correcting global warming?

------
chrisbennet
“I do not think that means what you think it means.” :-)

Fidelity: faithfulness to a person, cause, or belief, demonstrated by
continuing loyalty and support.

------
rawgabbit
As corporations now run the Federal government with their army of lobbyists so
they can twists laws and regulations to their liking, why don’t we cut out the
middleman and remove the need for lobbyists by replacing US senators with
their masters? No more Senator Smith or Senator Jones. It is Senator Facebook
and Senator Goldman Sachs now.

------
1123581321
“Why haven’t I watched High Fidelity yet?”

